# Cpt 97760 - orthopedic technician



## coder2 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi - we have an LPN who was trained by an orthopedic surgeon  to be an "orthopedic technician". To the best of my knowledge, she has not taken any classes or graduated from a tech school for this but has worked with this provider for years.   Can she provide cast care education, splinting, etc  and can the provider then bill 97760 for her services?
Thanks


----------



## roseakasis (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi, did you ever find any concrete direction for this?  I am in the same boat and would like to know specifically where i can look to find information.


----------



## KMCFADYEN (Nov 2, 2016)

You would bill either 99211 or the cast app and supply as 97760 is not for that type of service
see below:

97760-
In this service, the provider trains a patient on the use of an orthotic device on the upper extremity, lower extremity, and or trunk. He may also assess and adjust the fit for the device. In addition, he develops a treatment plan based on his assessment of the patient’s needs and functional ability. Use this code for each 15 minutes the provider spends with the patient.

Clinical Responsibility
Orthotic management and training includes direct one on one patient contact. This procedure includes the assessment, fitting and, or training in the use of orthotics, artificial devices that support or improve the function of a body part.
The provider assesses the patient with impairment of movement or musculoskeletal abnormalities that affect his ability to perform daily activities, develops a treatment plan on the basis of comprehensive assessment to enhance functional ability, and implements the orthotic treatment plan, which includes fitting of the orthotic device, patient instructions, and follow up plans.
This code represents each 15 minute time period that the provider performs this service on the upper and lower extremities and, or trunk.


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 2, 2016)

You will also need to check your states scope of practice laws to see what LPN can actually do. Here is some information that may be helpful

http://www.innerbody.com/careers-in-health/how-to-become-an-lpn.html



> The tasks that LPNs are authorized to perform vary considerably by both state and employer, and in some states, LPNs are known as LVNs (licensed vocational nurses). These professionals assess patients, monitor vital signs, and assist with personal care and procedures such as catheterization and wound care. Some states permit LPNs to give prescription medication, operate devices such as ventilators, initiate and maintain intravenous therapy and conduct basic laboratory tests. Doctors, registered nurses and advanced practice nurses supervise the direct care provided by LPNs, relying on them to help deliver appropriate, timely and compassionate care.


----------

